# Looking for low cost CEUs for COBGC



## Lcgizmo (Jun 13, 2012)

Does anyone have suggestions for low cost CEU options? I don't currently work in the OBGYN field so my current employer will not pay for this.


----------



## Leandra (Jun 14, 2012)

Lcgizmo said:


> Does anyone have suggestions for low cost CEU options? I don't currently work in the OBGYN field so my current employer will not pay for this.



I have completed some of the AAPC code-a-rounds for COBGC - but they are $9.95 for one CEU so not really low cost (in my opinion). I take as many webinars as I can but again those typically have a cost and if you aren't getting reimbursed then it can definitely add up. 

Anyone else have suggestions for low cost specialty CEUs?


----------

